

8 reasons that a VPS is more awesome than you realise - barneydesmond
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2012/08/8-reasons-that-a-vps-is-more-awesome-than-you-realise/

======
krembo
Even if everything you say is true, taking a look into your VPN prices pages,
made me almost fall off my chair

<http://www.anchor.com.au/servers/>

~~~
kezza
Quality costs money :)

------
bsenftner
Cloud cloud cloud, what a load of crap. Most of these benefits are benefits to
the cloud providers. The expense of a usable linode is more than a dedicated
server in colocation, and that colocation server will be 4-8x more powerful.
And these guys are multiples more expensive? The cloud is a sham. Creating
one's own "cloud" is easy. Don't be duped into paying for "cloud servers" when
that same money gets you a physical server in colocation multiple times more
powerful. Oh, you can't spin up more servers? Do you need to when your server
is 4-8x times more powerful? Plus, you can run your own virtual machines if
want to be able to brag about spinning up servers.

------
Piskvorrr
The HN crowd will probably know about these benefits. Nice executive summary
for higher-up decision-makers, though.

~~~
param
This is a fluff piece, probably written for SEO juice. At least the submitter
of the story is open in his profile that he works for the company in question
(anchor) and is the author of the piece

A better article would have quantified all the measurable metrics like
"virtual machines are 'fast'" and talked about some of the negatives - like
privacy/security concerns etc.

What I want to know is - why are they so much more expensive than linode(for
example). These guys are offering a 512Mb VPS @80$/m compared to 19.95@linode.
They also charge 100$ for setup - (doing everything manually?)

(Disclaimer - I am a happy linode customer)

~~~
andrewf
_What I want to know is - why are they so much more expensive than linode(for
example)._

Hosting prices in Australia are all super-expensive.

~~~
kezza
Hosting _is_ a _lot_ more expensive in Australia.. To give you some idea, for
wholesale bandwidth alone we pay in the order of 20times what it costs in the
US or Europe.

The reality is we're a long way from everywhere. When we connect into the US
we need to run the cables 15,000kms and we get to pick up the vast majority of
the costs to do so. Then when you try split that cost over 22 million people
versus the 300million++ in the US, you end up with economies of scale which
are _way_ out of whack with what your familiar with. :)

To give you some idea, the vast majority of residential DSL connections cost
in the order of $100/month .. and only come with 150GB data allowance. :)

------
bitserf
In other words, the market that doesn't know hosting need not cost that much?

You need to be a lot clearer on what you're bringing to the table to be able
to charge four times as much.

~~~
kezza
That's a very valid point!

And I agree, it is sometimes difficult to get that message across (especially,
on a single blog post). Probably the biggest offering is seriously talented
sysadmins, there's plenty of articles which hopefully get some of that across.
For example, the 10 _year_ old MySQL bug which we recently fixed. Could be
wrong, but I am not sure that your $20/month hosting providers would be doing
that for a client.

------
moepstar
VPS (on Xen, KVM, ...) are all fine and dandy if you control the underlying
host machine.

Good luck going with a provider that overbook their machines beyond usefulness
(most do).

~~~
moconnor
I edit and compile code all day long on a Linode 512. It's always responsive.
I actually think most other people at this tier level aren't using their CPUs
(or, probably, servers) at all.

~~~
RKearney
You're probably right. I have a Linode 512 as well and I haven't used it since
that $100 credit promo when I purchased it.

